# stairway solo



## miikkakipper (Aug 25, 2008)

Hello out there, I've been having trouble with the stairway solo, the bend release pull riff part. I can play it correctly in slow mo, but when I play it at (what I think is) normal speed it doesn't sound right. My father says im playing too fast, but hes not sure what notes I'm playing too fast on. I couldn't find any stairway music sheet anywhere, so I'm wondering has anyone played stairway solo before? How would I go about to playing that bending riff? If you have the sheet music page of it I would gladly appreciate it.:bow:

Hey I'll get links to a slowmo version of the riff that im playing the normal version.

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=NO4GJIK0 <---- Normal version.

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=XZQ2KV7V <----- SLow Mo Version


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

hey miika.

hard to say what's going on without hearing you play it. do you have guitar pro on your computer by any chance? i have a decent file with a good accurate transcription of the lead i could email you if you do....


----------



## miikkakipper (Aug 25, 2008)

OK, lemme record and upload one, my dad tried playing it and failed too.


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

The notes are right, but you're putting the emphasis in the wrong place. You should be starting on the note you're ending on (the bend should be the end of the riff, you pull off of it to start the next round).


----------



## miikkakipper (Aug 25, 2008)

^ can you elaborate a little bit more?(how/where should I emphasize it?) I get what you are trying to say. But the riff starts with (b string) 13-15B17R15P13-------

here i'll give you my source and you chop it up into front and end so I can understand:

Repeat this 12 times
|----------------|
|-15br-p13----13-|
|----------14----|
|----------------|
|----------------|
|----------------|





I'd appreciate it.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Incoming PM....


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

Sure, here's how you should be starting it.

|---------------------------------|
|-----13-15br---p13------13-etc..|
|-14-----------------h14---------|
|---------------------------------|
|---------------------------------|
|---------------------------------|

Rinse and repeat. The bend down/pulloff to the 14 on the G string should be one fluid motion, with the emphasis on the bend up. Does that make a little more sense?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

miikkakipper said:


> Hello out there, I've been having trouble with the stairway solo, the bend release pull riff part. I can play it correctly in slow mo, but when I play it at (what I think is) normal speed it doesn't sound right. My father says im playing too fast, but hes not sure what notes I'm playing too fast on. I couldn't find any stairway music sheet anywhere, so I'm wondering has anyone played stairway solo before? How would I go about to playing that bending riff? If you have the sheet music page of it I would gladly appreciate it.:bow:
> 
> Hey I'll get links to a slowmo version of the riff that im playing the normal version.
> 
> ...


Good advice above. Funny how my least favourite rock song is by my favourite rock band, probably due to overexposure.

"I couldn't find any stairway music sheet anywhere". Really? How far did you look? Virtually every music store will have it or certainly be able to get it. It appears in standard notation and tab in *Led Zeppelin Complete* and in *Just Led Zeppelin Real Book*, both still in print. A slightly simplified version appears in one of the Belwin method books. Internet tabs suck by comparison. An online order or a trip to the store would have solved the problem of availability.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## miikkakipper (Aug 25, 2008)

thanks guys i got the emphasis down now.


----------



## miikkakipper (Aug 25, 2008)

what the heck? I can do the riff wit the right emphasis in slow mo, but when I record it, and mushes together and sounds like my older ones.

|---------------------------------|
|-----13-15br---p13------13-etc..|
|-14-----------------h14---------|
|---------------------------------|
|---------------------------------|
|---------------------------------|

I seem to be connect the 14 - 13 too fast or something. I can't get the emphasis right, I don't know what I emphasized in my old one, can someone explain?
Can someone upload a vid playing that riff slowly part by part like the tabs above ?
Heres what happens when I try to play the tabs above:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=FBLXRJ7R


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

Hey there, 

Sorry about the wait, I've had a really busy week. You'll have to forgive the bad sound/quality as it's just direct from my guitar into my sound card's microphone input. Here you go:

http://www.crimsonsigil.org/test/stairway.mp3


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Did you get the tabs I sent you?


----------



## miikkakipper (Aug 25, 2008)

hey brennan, yours sound like mine, but during that week, i figured if i'm playing the right notes that should be good enough.  thx anyways:rockon2:


----------



## miikkakipper (Aug 25, 2008)

and yeah i did dev, thx!


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Audacity is great for slowing down without changing the pitch and repeating sections so you can play along til you get it right (and are thoroughly sick listening to it too).
http://audacity.sourceforge.net/download/

Cool Edit if good too, but Audacity is free as in speech and free as in beer.


----------



## miikkakipper (Aug 25, 2008)

whenever i hear people play it on utube, the bend has the most emphasis in it, but i ahve no idea have i cannot get it right.

here are 2 other videos I uploaded a few days back:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=QSCIDUK6
This one is stairway in SLOWMO, approximately 0.5 speed.
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=8Z9XVYO3
This one is stairway in SLOW, approximately 0.7 speed.


----------



## miikkakipper (Aug 25, 2008)

HEY! it's me again, I finally found out what I was doing wrong. It was completely the tempo that was I screwing up on.

anyways heres a video I uploaded of me playing the whole song :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ujZooZnX6iw

thanks for everyones help!


----------

